# some question about Geo. eartheater



## boulenger (Aug 12, 2013)

What's the different between Geophagus altifrons and surinamensis? Like the spot, tail line or the color？ Does someone know? thanks.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

G. surinamensis is a trade name that is often applied to many species in the altifrons complex. The true G. surinamensis comes from an area where there is no commercial collecting and is very rarely if ever exported.

G. altifrons has a smaller lateral spot that may fade and completely disappear at times. G. surinamensis does not. I have seen pictures labeled as G. surinamensis with a striped tail whereas G. altifrons has a spotted tail. But I can't confirm whether those pictures were actually G. surinamensis and not another closely related species.

Andy


----------



## boulenger (Aug 12, 2013)

Narwhal72 said:


> G. surinamensis is a trade name that is often applied to many species in the altifrons complex. The true G. surinamensis comes from an area where there is no commercial collecting and is very rarely if ever exported.
> 
> G. altifrons has a smaller lateral spot that may fade and completely disappear at times. G. surinamensis does not. I have seen pictures labeled as G. surinamensis with a striped tail whereas G. altifrons has a spotted tail. But I can't confirm whether those pictures were actually G. surinamensis and not another closely related species.
> 
> Andy


So the real surinamensis haven't been exported? All we can see are G. altifrons group? 
Some river species like altifrons tapajos has a spotted tail , just like surinamensis. Is is possible that we confirm it as the G. surinamensis?
In my country, many fish sellers sell farmed G. eartheater as surinamensis which has a spotted tail, and the G. altifrons is more expensive than surinamensis. But many times I can't distinguish them from each other.


----------



## boulenger (Aug 12, 2013)

Narwhal72 said:


> G. surinamensis is a trade name that is often applied to many species in the altifrons complex. The true G. surinamensis comes from an area where there is no commercial collecting and is very rarely if ever exported.
> 
> G. altifrons has a smaller lateral spot that may fade and completely disappear at times. G. surinamensis does not. I have seen pictures labeled as G. surinamensis with a striped tail whereas G. altifrons has a spotted tail. But I can't confirm whether those pictures were actually G. surinamensis and not another closely related species.
> 
> Andy


And i check the fishbase, the distribution includes Suriname and French Guiana. Besides, the fish in their pictures have striped tail. It really puzzles me.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

There is no legal export of tropical fishes from Suriname and AFAIK from French Guiana. The occasional fish you see is smuggled across the border into Brazil and then exported.

Most fish labeled as G. surinamensis are generally G. altifrons, G. abalios, G. dicrozoster, and Geophagus sp. "Red Head Tapajos". I have personally purchased all of these species labeled as G. surinamensis from local fish stores at one time or another.

Andy


----------



## boulenger (Aug 12, 2013)

Narwhal72 said:


> There is no legal export of tropical fishes from Suriname and AFAIK from French Guiana. The occasional fish you see is smuggled across the border into Brazil and then exported.
> 
> Most fish labeled as G. surinamensis are generally G. altifrons, G. abalios, G. dicrozoster, and Geophagus sp. "Red Head Tapajos". I have personally purchased all of these species labeled as G. surinamensis from local fish stores at one time or another.
> 
> Andy


What does the real G. surinamensis look like? Do you have a photo?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Never seen one and don't have an electronic photo that I could confirm is actually G. surinamensis.

There is a photo of an actual G. surinamensis in Thomas Weidner's Eartheaters book if you can find a copy.

Andy


----------



## boulenger (Aug 12, 2013)

Narwhal72 said:


> Never seen one and don't have an electronic photo that I could confirm is actually G. surinamensis.
> 
> There is a photo of an actual G. surinamensis in Thomas Weidner's Eartheaters book if you can find a copy.
> 
> Andy


OK, thank you very much!


----------



## papasmurf (May 21, 2003)

There is a video of what the owner says is "true surinamensis" on youtube. It is probably legit as the guy seems to know what he is talking about and that most "surinamensis" are in fact something else and that he had to search to find the true fish. Most surinamensis in stores I have encountered are almost always abalios particularly if it is one of the chain stores.


----------

